# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  issue, expire, deadline, duration

## Antonio1986

How can I say in Russian:
1. "This is the place where passports and ID's are issued"
2. "Your insurance policy will be issued after 4 months when the cover note will be expired"
3. "Only the Central Bank of a country has the right to issue money"
4. "Your bond has expired" or "Your insurance policy has expired"
5. "The project should be ready before the deadline of 19th of  April ( :: please *19th of April* to be written with words)"
6. "The duration (i.e. maturity) of this investment is 5 years"
7. "The duration of this film is exactly 2 hours"
8. "No one could predict the duration of this war"

----------


## Suobig

1. Здесь _выдают_ паспорта и удостоверения личности.
2. Страховой полис будет _выдан_ вам через четыре месяца, после того, как истечет срок вашего страхового свидетельства. (not too sure about translation of this one)
3. Только центральный банк имеет право _эмитировать_ деньги.
4. _Наступил срок погашения_ вашей облигации" "_Срок действия_ вашего страхового полиса _истек_"
5. Проект должен быть готов _не позднее_ девятнадцатого апреля"
6. _Срочность_ ваших вложений составляет пять лет"
7. _Длительность_ этого фильма - ровно два часа"
8. никто не мог предсказать, _сколько продлится_ эта война

----------


## Antonio1986

> Проект должен быть готов не позднее девятнадцатого апреля"

 How do you say: "The deadline of this project is 19th of April". I am looking for the actual word "*deadline*"

----------


## it-ogo

> How do you say: "The deadline of this project is 19th of April". I am looking for the actual word "*deadline*"

 "Крайний срок", "срок завершения", "срок сдачи" 
Крайний срок сдачи проекта - 19 апреля. 
Сейчас все чаще используется калька с английского - "дедлайн", это все еще не вполне литературно, но большинство поймет.

----------


## Marcus

> Сейчас все чаще используется калька с английского - "дедлайн"

 Какая же это калька? Это самый что ни на есть дериват.

----------


## Antonio1986

> 8. никто не мог предсказать, _сколько продлится_ эта война

 Я искал перевод слова "predict", потому что мне следует перевести следующее предложение:
"2014 is predicted to be a very difficult year for the Economy ..."
Прежде чем, я прочитал это пост, я написал: "2014 (год) предвиден быть один весьма трудный год для Экономии".
Какой правилый перевод: *предвиден* или *предсказан*? Или никакой из двух?
Какая разница?

----------


## iCake

2014 (год) предвиден быть один весьма трудный год для Экономии 
Какой правильный перевод: *предвиден* или *предсказан*?  
Well, neither of those two work here. That's because it sounds like some mystical seer predicted that. I recommend using the verb прогнозировать that means just about the same as predict does and has nothing mystical behind it, just logic. 
My suggestion of the sentence structures: 
Прогнозируют, что 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики*
Согласно прогнозам 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики*
По прогнозам аналитиков 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики* 
P.S. I like the second most

----------


## Antonio1986

> 2014 (год) предвиден быть один весьма трудный год для Экономии 
> Какой правильный перевод: *предвиден* или *предсказан*?  
> Well, neither of those two work here. That's because it sounds like some mystical seer predicted that. I recommend using the verb прогнозировать that means just about the same as predict does and has no mystical sense behind it, just logic. 
> My suggestion of the sentence structures: 
> Прогнозируют, что 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики*
> Согласно прогнозам 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики*
> По прогнозам аналитиков 2014 год будет очень плохим для *экономики* 
> P.S. I like the second most

 In general iCake what is the difference between предвидеть и предсказать?

----------


## iCake

> In general iCake what is the difference between предвидеть и предсказать?

 The difference is in the words themselves пред*видеть* и пред*сказать* 
Just like the English ones - fore*see* and fore*tell*

----------


## iCake

Oh, and I've come up with another translation for your sentence: 
Прогнозируется, что 2014 год будет очень плохим для экономики 
And now I like this one most

----------


## Vita9589

А можно ли использовать слово "продолжительность"? Как продолжительность войны или фильма?
Если сказать: ваш полис просрочен, это правильно или так не говорят?

----------


## iCake

> А можно ли использовать слово "продолжительность"? Как продолжительность войны или фильма?
> Если сказать: ваш полис просрочен, это правильно или так не говорят?

 Didn't quite get what you meant but 
полис просрочен is absolutely correct, meaning that it has expired

----------


## maxmixiv

У полиса есть срок действия, продолжительности нет.
Если срок действия истёк (закончился), то полис просрочен.

----------


## Vita9589

Ага, прости за очень непонятные предложения.
Я имею виду: можно перевести эти предложения следующим образом:
7/ Продолжительность фильма - 2 часа.
8/ Никто не может предсказать продолжительность войны.

----------


## iCake

Продолжительность фильма - 2 часа
Никто не может предсказать продолжительность войны 
Don't see any major problem with those two. Anyhow, I would rather say the second one like this: 
Никто не может предсказать, как долго продлится/будет длиться война 
As for the "полис", it doesn't have "продолжительность" it has "срок действия" 
If you said something like "продолжительность полиса" it'd sound like you're talking about the physical length of the "полис", like it's 3 meters long. Anyhow, don't use that, it's WEIRD  ::

----------

